# Beautiful Ireland



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

limerickguy said:


> cool where abouts? im in Limerick City, what does she think of the place?


Haha,you might know her,my Auntie has a restaurant there,I might go to visit her this summer.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

hah theres over 100,000 living in the city! might be small but its not that small! what restaurant does she own?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

limerickguy said:


> hah theres over 100,000 living in the city! might be small but its not that small! what restaurant does she own?


My Auntie's restaurant is call The River Seafood Restaurant,she lived in there for 17 years ,she said the seaside is beautiful,she always goes to swim and fishing,she told us to visit her this summer


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

oh rite cool, the sea is an hours drive from the city..the river is the only bit of water we get unfortunately! hno: you should enjoy it!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

If I have the time to go there I will take some photos for you!


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Ireland is great, wonderful photos. It's funny how the most northerly part of Ireland isn't part of Northern Ireland. :laugh:


there is a funny joke on that, if you are in a boat in loch foyle in county donegal, its the only piece of water in the world where the north is south and the south is north


----------

